# Favourite Musical City: US Edition



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

This is tough.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Marlboro, Vermont, followed by Hanover, New Hampshire.

That was easy.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Marlboro, Vermont, followed by Hanover, New Hampshire.
> 
> That was easy.


Both of those are towns.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Argus said:


> Both of those are towns.


Minor formulaic quibble. Vergennes, Vermont is a city.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

New Orleans and Chicago are both really great if you're into the blues


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

New York. Lots of great Jazz, Rock, and Hip-Hop.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I don't know enough about the national music scene to make an informed vote, but many of the bands that I like come out of Portland.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

As a South African, if I had to pick one American city to visit it would be New York. The range of classical music as well as non-classical music would ensure that.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Easy: _Chicago_ .................


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Memphis.........


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

Montreal has everything


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I picked "other" because my musical experience is very focused on Ann Arbor, Michigan, and the wonderful acoustics of Hill Auditorium on the campus of the University of Michigan where I attend a variety of classical concerts and will be seeing a Monteverdi opera in April.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sting - Englishman In New York


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Chicago, especially because of jazz.

Andrew Hill, Sun Ra, John Gilmore, Von Freeman, Denny Zeitlin, Herbie Hancock, Art ensemble of Chicago, Muhal Richard Abrams, Abbey Lincoln, Wilbur Ware, Gene Ammons, Lennie Tristano, Chris Anderson, Ahmad Jamal... the list is long.


----------

